# May, 9Th - Anniversary Of "Pobeda"



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Tomorrow, May 9th is the anniversary of the end of the Great Patriotic War (as the Russians call World War II) and the date when Russian people commemorates the victory (Pobeda) even today.

It is estimated in 20-30 million the number of casualties due to WW2 in USSR.

The victory over n a z i is a historic event which marked all of our society, since 1945.

We all, russian watch lovers, could wear one of our little friends, to remember what happened. Please, let us know what you're wearing :lookaround:

Tomorrow, in Moscow, as well as the military parade, you'll see the "ribbons of St. George" waving everywhere. They are the symbol of victory.

This is mine, together with my 1MChZ Pobeda :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

...if only I still had this one... :crybaby:










Most of my watches are Russian anyway so I think I'll be ok... I won't dare to wear my new arrival though...










I'll probably wear my Sturmanskie, hasn't been on my wrist for a while:


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I sold my one and only Pobeda last year unfortunately.

I think I will wear this cheerful Slava.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, it's such a nice sunny day (but windy and cold if you stand by a shadow as it always is with this city) that I had to wear this one instead...










...it's no Pobeda but hey!... it's the spirit that counts :sweatdrop:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The celebration in Moscow:

http://en.rian.ru/video/20110509/163933945.html


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

'Order of Victory'....










Cheers


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This fascinating Soviet quartz piece.


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

i never knew pobeda means victory,,,,, anyone know what vostock means?


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

jrahmad98 said:


> i never knew pobeda means victory,,,,, anyone know what vostock means?


Vostok means "east" B)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Do you know what Sturmansky meams? ... Mate.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Do you know what Sturmansky meams? ... Mate.. :thumbsdown:


ÑˆÑ‚ÑƒÑ€Ð¼Ð°Ð½ is the "navigator" (the man who can read a map and decide a plane route) so Shturmanski is the adjective: "pertinent to the navigator" ^_^


----------

